# How to delete apps, video & web pages from the Fire carousel



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

I read this on another forum, so I'm just passing it along...

Deleting items from carousel:

*To clear apps:* settings - applications - Filter by ALL APPS - App Manager - clear data

*To delete a video:* settings - select more - applications - amazon video - clear data

*To clear web pages:* web - menu icon - settings. In the web browser settings you should select "Clear history."

I don't have a Fire so I can't try it myself, but reports are that it does work. All your books and periodicals will remain.


----------



## jd78 (Dec 8, 2009)

I already tried this the other day and it did not work for the Carousel.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## docmama28 (Mar 6, 2010)

I just tried this and it worked perfectly.  Thank you!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Dang - it's the books I want to clear!  Well, some of them.


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

What are you.supposed to do when you get to the web settings?

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## docmama28 (Mar 6, 2010)

Select "clear history".


----------



## docmama28 (Mar 6, 2010)

Meemo (or Em,sorry), to.delete books.from the.carousel just press and hold.  Then press delete from device.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

docmama28 said:


> Meemo (or Em,sorry), to.delete books.from the.carousel just press and hold. Then press delete from device.


They aren't on the device - they're just on the account (4 of us on one account). That's what I told Amazon I'd like to see changed - only put activities on my device on the carousel, not everything on the account.


----------



## docmama28 (Mar 6, 2010)

Hmm, not sure what you mean.  There are 3 people on my account, but the only books that showed up on my carousel when I first started up my fire were the ones that I had sent to it once it shipped and I was able to register it to my account.  I must have 200 in my online archive, but only 20 or so books on the carousel.  Now I've started delete most of them, I don't need so many on the device right now, but I can put them back on whenever I need to.  Now, the other 2 fires on my account haven't been activated yet (still in the box), so I don't know if they will show up with all the books on them or not.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, I have four books on my device, and all 800+ books I've purchased on my Carousel, in order of "most recent." Apparently the first book I purchased/read was _Dead Until Dark_ by Charlaine Harris, November 2008.

Betsy


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Exactly, Betsy. Basically, it shows the most recent book purchases AND book downloads on the account, not just the device - along with anything you do on the Fire when you get it. When my daughter buys books (and she buys a lot) they show up on my carousel (she's on my account). Almost everything on the carousel when I first turned it on was her books. That was the most recent activity on the account that would show up on the carousel. They're buried now by all the stuff I've done on the Fire since I got it Tuesday, but they're still there at the back. There's one there now near the front that she bought today. I wouldn't mind so much if they weren't mostly trashy romances with some racy covers. Still wouldn't bother me but I know I'll be showing it off tomorrow night at a party, and in a couple of weeks at a tech event at the library.


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

Dreamweaver - Thank you, thank you.    
It's been driving me nuts looking a web pages, All gone now


----------



## docmama28 (Mar 6, 2010)

Betsy and Meemo, that's not the case with my kindle, I wonder why?  Only the books that I sent before I even got the fire were on there.  If I press and hold the image of the book on the carousel, a menu pops up that says "Add to Favorites" or "Delete from Device".  When I choose delete, it instantly disappears from the carousel.  When I go to my Kindle libraray on my computer, I can send it right back.  Neither one of you can do that?  It would drive me nuts if all 196 books in my library were on my carousel!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

docmama28 said:


> Betsy and Meemo, that's not the case with my kindle, I wonder why? Only the books that I sent before I even got the fire were on there. If I press and hold the image of the book on the carousel, a menu pops up that says "Add to Favorites" or "Delete from Device". When I choose delete, it instantly disappears from the carousel. When I go to my Kindle libraray on my computer, I can send it right back. Neither one of you can do that? It would drive me nuts if all 196 books in my library were on my carousel!


No, when I "delete from Device" the item stays there, with a "download arrow" on it briefly until I move to another item. (If I go to another item, then come back to the "deleted from device" item, the download arrow reappears if I touch the item.) And from discussions here, I think that's the norm, not your situation.  Which would be more desirable.

What version of the software do you have, docmama28? And when did you order your device?

(Go to the settings gear in the upper right hand corner, "More," scroll down to "Device" and see "System Version.")

Betsy


----------



## docmama28 (Mar 6, 2010)

Current Version:  6.1
I ordered September 28th with next-day delivery.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

So, we should all be on the same playing field....hmmm.....honestly, docmama--you are the ONLY person I've heard who has only items on the Fire on the Carousel.

Betsy


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> So, we should all be on the same playing field....hmmm.....honestly, docmama--you are the ONLY person I've heard who has only items on the Fire on the Carousel.
> 
> Betsy


Hmm, well I did have that problem - sort of. I couldn't view my archive/cloud from the Fire after the first day. After a LONG time with several tech people, we did a deregister/register and all the books showed up. They are supposed to all show up and the fact that they didn't was some kind of bug.

Had I realized it was actually nicer NOT to have them all there, I might have left it...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

JetJammer said:


> Hmm, well I did have that problem - sort of. I couldn't view my archive/cloud from the Fire after the first day. After a LONG time with several tech people, we did a deregister/register and all the books showed up. They are supposed to all show up and the fact that they didn't was some kind of bug.
> 
> Had I realized it was actually nicer NOT to have them all there, I might have left it...


Just to clarify, JetJammer, you couldn't see them on the Carousel? Or when you go to Books, for example, and click on "Cloud?"

Betsy


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

Either.  The archived books didn't show up anywhere (after the first day).  I could send them from the Amazon site and they would download and show up, but I couldn't see the archived ones from either the carousel OR the books/cloud page.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

While I agree that having _everything_ on the carousel limits its use for finding something on purpose, I have discovered it's great for finding something just randomly. . . it's like wheel of fortune. . .swipe, swipe, swipe . . .and. . . . . .tap! Oh, I haven't read that book yet. O.k. then. Download. 

It also appears that personal documents that you decide to delete from the device DO get off the merry-go-round when you delete them. (I was tired of spelling carousel. . .d'oh!)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Synonyms: top, whirligig, carousel, spinning top, circle, carrousel, roundabout, rotary, merry-go-round, teetotum 

(From synonyms.net)
Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh. . .I like 'roundabout'. . . except that from living in England I associate that most with traffic circles!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> So, we should all be on the same playing field....hmmm.....honestly, docmama--you are the ONLY person I've heard who has only items on the Fire on the Carousel.
> 
> Betsy


I want Docmama's Fire!!!


----------



## docmama28 (Mar 6, 2010)

So my kindle _isn't_ supposed to be doing that? Should I be concerned? Do I have a lemon?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, I'll distract her, you grab it!  LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Yes, I have books on there that I bought, read, and know I'll never read again. I don't like having to keep seeing them fly by.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

docmama28 said:


> So my kindle _isn't_ supposed to be doing that? Should I be concerned? Do I have a lemon?


Can you see the items in your cloud when you go to, say, Books, docmama?

(And if you are happy with it, I wouldn't say it was a lemon. )

Betsy


----------



## docmama28 (Mar 6, 2010)

Nope, I can't see them when I look at the cloud on my fire (all the music I uploaded to the cloud I can see though).  All my books appear in my kindle library when I access my amazon account from my computer.  I just sent 2 books to my fire that I read a while ago from my computer, and now they show up in my carousel.  For example, I sent Bossypants to my fire, then deleted it.  The cover no longer appears on the "roundabout".


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, so you have the same situation JetJammer had.  I would say don't fix it if you don't think it's broken....

Betsy


----------



## docmama28 (Mar 6, 2010)

OK, I broke down and called CS this morning.  My fire was starting to do some strange things, for example all the books and apps on my home page would suddenly disappear and then reappear.  They made me reset it to factory settings, then re-register.  Now all my books in my library appear on the carousel, and I can't delete any of the covers.  The CS rep agreed that it was silly not to be able to have the option to delete the book cover images from the carousel.  Hopefully there will be an update soon fixing this!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Docmama-

sorry to hear you had problems AND lost your local docs only Carousel.  But at least CS was able to talk you through getting it working  again.

Betsy


----------

